# Sismos Internacionais  2018



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 10:54)




----------



## PedroMAR (10 Jan 2018 às 04:05)

https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/earthquakes/2018/01/10/02h51/magnitude7-NorthofHonduras-quake.html


----------



## The Weatherman (10 Jan 2018 às 09:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 14:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 15:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 18:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2018 às 13:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2018 às 20:11)




----------



## Cinza (14 Jan 2018 às 10:09)

Sismo no Perú

*Sismo en en Arequipa se sintió en Lima y otras ciudades del Perú esta madrugada*
Un sismo de larga duración dy de 6,7 grados en la escala de Richter se registró en la madrugada en Arequipa. Movimiento telúrico se sintió en Ica y Lima.

Un fuerte sismo de larga duración se registró en la madrugada en* Arequipa* este 14 de enero y se sintió en Lima y otras ciudades del Perú. 
Según datos del Instituto Geofísico del Perú, el movimiento telúrico tuvo como epicentro a 56 kilómetros del sur de Lomas, Arequipa. El sismo tuvo una magnitud de 6,7 grados en la escala de Richter, con una profundidad de 48 km. 
Decenas de cibernautas reportaron en redes sociales que el sismo fue fuerte, prolongado y ruidoso, y algunos creyeron que se iba a registrar un terremoto. 
Por el momento no hay información de daños materiales y personales que lamentar. 
Para el Servicio Sismológico de los Estados Unidos (USGS) el sismo fue de magnitud de 7.3 y tuvo su epicentro a 31 kilómetros de la localidad de Acari.


----------



## vitoreis (14 Jan 2018 às 10:11)

Cinza disse:


> Sismo no Perú
> 
> *Sismo en en Arequipa se sintió en Lima y otras ciudades del Perú esta madrugada*
> Un sismo de larga duración dy de 6,7 grados en la escala de Richter se registró en la madrugada en Arequipa. Movimiento telúrico se sintió en Ica y Lima.
> ...


*Earthquake information*

Magnitude 7.2
Region NEAR COAST OF SOUTHERN PERU
Date time 2018-01-14 09:18:45.1 UTC
Location 15.69 S ; 74.56 W
Depth 30 km

Macroseismic
Intensity V *Effects: Strong Shaking*
Distances  
484 km SE of Lima, Peru / pop: 7,738,000 / local time: 04:18:45.1 2018-01-14 

220 km SE of Ica, Peru / pop: 247,000 / local time: 04:18:45.1 2018-01-14 

29 km S of Acarí, Peru / pop: 4,500 / local time: 04:18:45.1 2018-01-14


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2018 às 21:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2018 às 17:36)




----------



## hurricane (23 Jan 2018 às 10:18)

https://www.publico.pt/2018/01/23/m...la-o-alasca-e-lanca-alerta-de-tsunami-1800399

Sismo muito forte no Alaska


----------



## fablept (23 Jan 2018 às 10:24)

Magnitude de ~8.0, a profundidade de 10km.

Foi emitido um alerta de tsunami:
http://ptwc.weather.gov/text.php?id=hawaii.TSUHWX.2018.01.23.1021


----------



## kikofra (23 Jan 2018 às 10:30)

http://avcams.faa.gov/index.php

nao sei se é possivel ver alguma coisa de jeitos nestas webcams


----------



## fablept (23 Jan 2018 às 10:35)

kikofra disse:


> http://avcams.faa.gov/index.php
> 
> nao sei se é possivel ver alguma coisa de jeitos nestas webcams



Neste momento no Alaska é de noite, vai ser dificil ver alguma coisa.

Mas segundo as bóias da NOAA, está confirmado que formou-se um tsunami..
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/







http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=46409&type=2&seriestime=20180123093200


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2018 às 11:30)

---


> BULLETIN
> Public Tsunami Message Number 4
> NWS National Tsunami Warning Center Palmer AK
> 216 AM AKST Tue Jan 23 2018





> OBSERVATIONS OF TSUNAMI ACTIVITY - UPDATED
> ------------------------------------------
> * Observed max tsunami height is the highest recorded water level
> above the tide level up to the time of this message.
> ...



 http://tsunami.gov/events/PAAQ/2018/01/23/p3054t/4/WEAK51/WEAK51.txt

---


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2018 às 11:57)




----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2018 às 12:00)

---


----------



## Hawk (23 Jan 2018 às 12:05)

O MarineTraffic mostra na última hora vários navios (essencialmente pesqueiros) que saíram do porto de Kodiac para águas mais abertas. É um comportamento típico quando é detectado o recuo da maré. Mas poderá ser apenas a título preventivo.


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2018 às 12:19)

> BULLETIN
> Public Tsunami Message Number 5
> NWS National Tsunami Warning Center Palmer AK
> 312 AM AKST Tue Jan 23 2018







1 ft  30.48 cm


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2018 às 14:58)

Notícia do IPMA:


> 2018-01-23 (IPMA)
> Às 09:31:40 UTC de 23 de Janeiro de 2018, ocorreu um sismo de magnitude M 7,9 (fonte USGS) no Golfo do Alasca, próximo das ilhas Aleutas, a uma distância de cerca de 290 km da povoação Kodiak, e a cerca de 1900 km NW de Vancouver, Canadá. A profundidade estimada para o foco foi de 25 km. Este evento localiza-se, em termos tectónicos, próximo de numa região de subdução, com elevada atividade vulcânica e também caracterizada pela ocorrência de sismos de elevada magnitude. O sismo mais forte conhecido, ocorrido na região, foi em 28 de março de 1964 com uma magnitude MW 9,2, que originou um grande tsunami que inundou zonas até uma altura de 68 metros (catálogo da NOAA).
> 
> O mecanismo focal do referido evento indica um desligamento (fonte USGS e GFZ).
> ...



Registo na rede sísmica nacional:


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2018 às 17:25)




----------



## nunosr (23 Jan 2018 às 19:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Jan 2018 às 20:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2018 às 18:43)

*Magnitude Mw 5.8 
Region OFF COAST OF NORTHERN CALIFORNIA*
Date time2018-01-25 16:39:42.7
 UTCLocation40.49 N ; 126.47 W
Depth2 km
Distances1009 km S of Vancouver, Canada / pop: 1,838,000 / local time: 08:39:42.7 2018-01-25 
477 km NW of Sacramento, United States / pop: 467,000 / local time: 08:39:42.7 2018-01-25 
198 km W of Eureka, United States / pop: 27,200 / local time: 08:39:42.7 2018-01-25 
187 km W of Ferndale, United States / pop: 1,400 / local time: 08:39:42.7 2018-01-25 
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=643519


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2018 às 19:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2018 às 16:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2018 às 17:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jan 2018 às 17:11)




----------



## rokleon (31 Jan 2018 às 09:30)

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/...an-tremors-felt-pakistan-180131072046480.html
https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us2000crmu#executive
*Earthquake jolts Afghanistan, tremors felt in Pakistan*


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Fev 2018 às 16:47)

* Magnitude    6.4
Region    TAIWAN *
Date time    2018-02-06 15:50:42.5 UTC
Location    24.10 N ; 121.75 E
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity     V Effects: Strong Shaking 
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=646280

*Hotel in Hualian partially collapses, leans over after strong earthquake hits Taiwan*
*




*


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Fev 2018 às 16:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Fev 2018 às 19:41)

*Em atualização Sismo em Taiwan faz pelo menos dois mortos e mais de 100 feridos*

Pelo menos duas pessoas morreram e mais de 100 ficaram feridas na sequência do sismo de magnitude 6,4 na escala de Richter que atingiu hoje Hualien, na zona leste de Taiwan, informou o primeiro-ministro taiwanês, Lai Ching-te.





O sismo provocou sérios danos em vários edifícios e infraestruturas na cidade de Hualien, segundo informações divulgadas pelas agências internacionais.

Um dos edifícios afetados é o Hotel Tongshuai (também conhecido como Marshall), onde cerca de 100 pessoas estão encarceradas, segundo informações divulgadas pelos bombeiros locais. Os três primeiros andares do edifício colapsaram na sequência do abalo.

O governo de Taiwan e os 'media' locais, citando informações do serviço de bombeiros, relataram que outra unidade hoteleira, conhecida como Beautiful Life Hotel, também colapsou e que o Hospital Nacional de Hualien sofreu igualmente danos.

O sismo foi registado por volta das 23:50 hora local (15:50 hora de Lisboa) e o epicentro (zona da superfície terrestre onde a intensidade de um abalo sísmico é mais elevada e onde este alcançou em primeiro lugar o nível do solo, fica localizada por cima do hipocentro) foi localizado a 18,3 quilómetros a nordeste da cidade de Hualien, na zona leste do território insular, junto do oceano Pacífico, segundo informou o gabinete central de meteorologia de Taiwan.

Segundo o 'South China Morning Post', não houve registo imediato de danos. O USGS, organismo norte-americano que é uma referência a nível mundial em matérias sismológicas, precisou que o sismo foi registado a uma profundidade de cerca de 9,4 quilómetros.


Nos últimos três dias foram registados mais de 20 movimentos sísmicos diários e o sismólogo Lee Chyi-tyi, da Universidade Central de Taiwan, referiu, na segunda-feira, que a ilha entrou num ciclo sísmico de 100 anos.

No século XX, a ilha de Taiwan, que a China considera ser parte integrante do seu território, registou dois sismos de magnitude 8,0. Um ocorreu em 1910 ao largo da costa de Yilan, enquanto o outro foi registado em 1920 ao largo da costa de Hualien.

Em setembro de 1999, um sismo de magnitude 7,6 matou cerca de 2.400 pessoas.

Alguns sismólogos em Taiwan afirmam que será provável o registo de sismos de magnitude 8,0 em torno da Fossa Ryukyu, uma fenda geológica que se encontra a entre 500 e 600 quilómetros de Hualien, dentro de 10 anos.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/sismo-de-64-derruba-edificios-em-taiwan


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2018 às 11:51)

*No rescaldo do sismo de Taiwan, teme-se agora pelos desaparecidos (e as imagens são impressionantes)*
MUNDO





1 / 7
Reuters





2 / 7
PAUL YANG/ Getty Images





3 / 7
PAUL YANG/ Getty Images





4 / 7
PAUL YANG/ Getty Images





5 / 7
Getty Images





6 / 7
VCG/ Getty Images





7 / 7
VCG/ Getty Images





*Pelo menos sete pessoas morreram e mais de 250 ficaram feridas na sequência do sismo de magnitude 6,4 na escala de Richter que atingiu Hualien, na zona leste de Taiwan. Dezenas de pessoas continuam desaparecidas e mais de 40 podem estar presas num edifício de vários andares em perigo de desabamento*

O sismo provocou sérios danos em vários edifícios e infraestruturas na cidade de Hualien, segundo informações divulgadas pelas agências internacionais.

Além dos sete mortos confirmados e 254 feridos, há ainda quase 90 pessoas desaparecidas, temendo-se que 40 estejam ainda presas dentro de um edifício em risco de colapsar.

O sismo foi registado por volta das 23:50 hora local (15:50 hora de Lisboa) e o epicentro (zona da superfície terrestre onde a intensidade de um abalo sísmico é mais elevada e onde este alcançou em primeiro lugar o nível do solo, fica localizada por cima do hipocentro) foi localizado a cerca de 20 quilómetros a nordeste da cidade de Hualien, junto do oceano Pacífico, segundo informou o gabinete central de meteorologia de Taiwan e o Serviço Geológico dos Estados Unidos (USGS).

O USGS, organismo norte-americano que é uma referência a nível mundial em matérias sismológicas, precisou que o sismo foi registado a uma profundidade de cerca de 9,4 quilómetros.

Nos últimos três dias foram registados mais de 20 movimentos sísmicos diários e o sismólogo Lee Chyi-tyi, da Universidade Central de Taiwan, referiu, na segunda-feira, que a ilha entrou num ciclo sísmico de 100 anos.

No século XX, a ilha de Taiwan, que a China considera ser parte integrante do seu território, registou dois sismos de magnitude 8,0. Um ocorreu em 1910 ao largo da costa de Yilan, enquanto o outro foi registado em 1920 ao largo da costa de Hualien.
http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/mu...aparecidos--e-as-imagens-sao-impressionantes-


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2018 às 12:26)

No prédio tombado da imagem parece ter acontecido algum fenómeno de liquefação, será? 
É estranho é as outras construções ao lado não aparentarem danos graves.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2018 às 14:10)

MSantos disse:


> No prédio tombado da imagem parece ter acontecido algum fenómeno de liquefação, será?
> É estranho é as outras construções ao lado não aparentarem danos graves.


Sim também concordo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2018 às 15:57)

Felt earthquake *M5.7 in TAIWAN  34 minutes ago*
*https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=646614*


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Fev 2018 às 16:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Felt earthquake *M5.7 in TAIWAN  34 minutes ago
> https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=646614*



Alguns dos edifícios, tipo Torre de Pisa, devem ter ido abaixo com essa réplica...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2018 às 16:31)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Alguns dos edifícios, tipo Torre de Pisa, devem ter ido abaixo com essa réplica...


Foi revisto para* M5.8!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2018 às 22:25)




----------



## Sanxito (16 Fev 2018 às 23:55)

O México voltou a tremer bem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2018 às 09:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2018 às 09:33)

*Update 01:36 UTC*: So far the damage we showed was rather moderate for such a massive earthquake but the pictures below seem to indicate that there is also serious destruction in the epicenter area. Pictures via @PacoElviraMX












https://earthquake-report.com/2018/...notepa-de-don-luis-mexico-february-16-2018-4/


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2018 às 09:34)

*Update 09:21 UTC*: Power was lost for 109,000 people in the Oaxaca province: governor Alejandro Murat

*Update 09:10 UTC*: Seismologist *Jascha Polet* : Cross-section of seismicity near today's M7.2 indicates that the earthquake occurred in a region of flat slab subduction, near the bottom of the coupled zone, on the interface between the two plates.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2018 às 09:57)

*Update 09:51 UTC*: NO fatalities (excepth for the helicopter accident) and *only 2 injured people* is the VERY POSITIVE outcome after this potentially very dangerous earthquake. The earthquake type as well as the location of the epicenter are the most important reasons that this earthquake has a relative happy end.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2018 às 12:20)

*Update 10:05 UTC*: The ultimate explanatory earthquake poster from this earthquake comes from geologist Dr. Jay Patton. Click on the image to be linked to his site. The poster contains lots of important scientific information and can be viewed in full format in his site


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2018 às 15:12)

*Magnitude mb 4.7 
Region WALES-ENGLAND REGION, U.K. *
Date time 2018-02-17 14:31:05.6 UTC
Location 51.66 N ; 3.82 W
Depth 10 km
Distances 249 km SE of Dublin, Ireland / pop: 1,025,000 / local time: 14:31:05.6 2018-02-17 
49 km NW of Cardiff, United Kingdom / pop: 303,000 / local time: 14:31:05.6 2018-02-17 
10 km NE of Swansea, United Kingdom / pop: 171,000 / local time: 14:31:05.6 2018-02-17 
1 km W of Neath, United Kingdom / pop: 46,200 / local time: 14:31:05.6 2018-02-17 
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=649041






*  also felt in England, United Kingdom and in Wales   40 minutes ago *


----------



## hurricane (17 Fev 2018 às 16:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Magnitude mb 4.7
> Region WALES-ENGLAND REGION, U.K. *
> Date time 2018-02-17 14:31:05.6 UTC
> Location 51.66 N ; 3.82 W
> ...


 O Brexit já comecou! lol


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2018 às 17:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 18:29)

*Magnitude Mw 7.5 
Region NEW GUINEA, PAPUA NEW GUINEA *
Date time 2018-02-25 17:44:44.2 UTC
Location 6.08 S ; 142.79 E
Depth 30 km
Distances 611 km NW of Port Moresby, Papua New Guinea / pop: 284,000 / local time: 03:44:44.2 2018-02-26 
96 km W of Mendi, Papua New Guinea / pop: 26,300 / local time: 03:44:44.2 2018-02-26 
82 km SW of Porgera, Papua New Guinea / pop: 1,600 / local time: 03:44:44.2 2018-02-26 
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=650899


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 17:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 15:26)

Buddhist priests enter the sea Sunday in the Tairausuisho district of Iwaki, Fukushima Prefecture, to pray for those who were swept away by the tsunami that scoured the area on March 11, 2011. | KYODO
*NATIONAL*
*On anniversary, 3/11 survivors pay tribute to lost kin*
KYODO


FUKUSHIMA/MORIOKA, IWATE PREF. – Seven years after the triple catastrophe in Tohoku, people in Fukushima and other areas damaged by the quake, tsunami and nuclear crisis paid tribute Sunday to lost loved ones by renewing their determination to get their own lives back on track.

From early morning, many reflected on what had become of their lives since the events of March 11, 2011.

Tomari Osaka, a 68-year-old woman in temporary housing, visited a cemetery in the town of Otsuchi, Iwate Prefecture.

After placing a can of her husband’s favorite beer on his grave, Osaka, fighting back tears, said she has trouble sleeping sometimes as she is worried about business at her candy store.

“I told my husband, ‘Please do not worry’ as you are watching me and I will cooperate with the people around me,” she said.

Over 90 percent of the 30,000 public housing units planned for the evacuees have already been built, with the remainder expected to be finished by March 2019.

But few evacuees say they are willing to leave temporary housing and start anew in an unfamiliar place.

In front of the symbolic “miracle pine” that survived the 2011 tsunami in Rikuzentakata, also in Iwate, Michio Sasaki, a 56-year-old company employee who lost more than 20 relatives and friends, prayed at sunrise.

“The hearts of people affected by the disasters have yet to recover,” Sasaki said, although there has been progress on road construction and land elevation projects in areas around the pine, the only one left standing from the grove of 70,000 that had stood along the shoreline for centuries.

The March 2011 calamity that began with a 9.0 magnitude quake left more than 18,000 people dead or missing and led to one of the world’s worst nuclear disasters.

On Sunday, police in Fukushima, Iwate and Miyagi prefectures launched searches for the missing and their belongings, combing areas along the coast and elsewhere.

“If nothing is found, families cannot resolve their feelings of loss,” 29-year-old police officer Yoshinori Nogami said. “I want to meet their expectations.

Annual memorial services for the victims were held in various parts of the affected prefectures.

In Minamisoma, Fukushima Prefecture, where residents continue to struggle with the far-reaching consequences of the nuclear crisis at Tokyo Electric Power Co. Holdings’ Fukushima No. 1 plant, Kyoko Hamada was facing the beach.

The 68-year-old woman, whose relatives were killed by the tsunami, said she wants to live well on behalf of them. Evacuation orders were lifted in a major part of the city last year.

Tepco President Tomoaki Kobayakawa told employees in charge of the wrecked nuclear plant’s decommissioning work that more needs to be done.

“There are still 50,000 people who cannot return,” Kobayakawa said at the plant, emphasizing that the company must fulfill “its responsibility for Fukushima.”

Keiichi Imono, 69, from the city of Natori, Miyagi Prefecture, said he cannot forget the days he searched nearby morgues for an aunt and others who were taken by the disasters.

“But I can’t lament all the time. I will inherit the regrets of those who lost their lives,” Imono said in the city’s Yuriage district, where more than 700 residents were lost.
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...-survivors-pay-tribute-lost-kin/#.WqVKImrFKdt


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 15:35)




----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2018 às 23:20)

*Our sleeping taniwha: Hikurangi's tsunami threat *


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2018 às 20:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2018 às 21:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mai 2018 às 18:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mai 2018 às 21:27)




----------



## Paelagius (5 Jun 2018 às 22:58)

Hoje, ligaram-me no momento do sismo, a dar conta de um valente abanão em Rustavi (cerca de 30km da capital Tbilisi), Geórgia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2018 às 22:41)




----------



## lserpa (17 Jun 2018 às 22:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Diz-me que isto não é real lolololol 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2018 às 22:59)

lserpa disse:


> Diz-me que isto não é real lolololol
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


É real é! Um país inteiro aos saltos ao mesmo tempo é o que dá!


----------



## lserpa (17 Jun 2018 às 23:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É real é! Um país inteiro aos saltos ao mesmo tempo é o que dá!



Ya, já li na CNN e tudo, hahaha 
Vai de volta ainda afundaram a Cidade do México uns centímetros 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2018 às 00:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2018 às 00:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2018 às 00:29)




----------



## lserpa (18 Jun 2018 às 14:00)

Wow !


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2018 às 20:15)




----------



## Cinza (19 Jul 2018 às 14:58)

Alguém sabe o que é que se passa lá para os lados do México, o twitter está ao rubro, será caso para alarme??


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jul 2018 às 15:05)

Cinza disse:


> Alguém sabe o que é que se passa lá para os lados do México, o twitter está ao rubro, será caso para alarme??


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jul 2018 às 15:05)

Cinza disse:


> Alguém sabe o que é que se passa lá para os lados do México, o twitter está ao rubro, será caso para alarme??


Houve um sismo de magnitude 5.6 há cerca de meia hora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2018 às 18:45)

Boas,o meu filho que mora no México na zona de Puerto Escondido,acordou hás 8h locais com tudo a tremer ,este rapaz de vez em quando prega sustos aos pais ,já quando foi do sismo  grande de alguns meses atrás,ele nessa altura ,morava na zona da cidade do México,também foi sentido,diz que abanou tudo,mas nada caiu,já estive a falar com ele pelo Skipe,está tudo bem com ele .


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jul 2018 às 23:23)

pode ser preconceito meu mas viver na cidade do México deve ser mais perigoso que os sismos


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 15:13)

*Magnitude    7.0
Region    LOMBOK REGION, INDONESIA *
Date time    2018-08-05 11:46:35.3 UTC
Location    8.46 S ; 116.51 E
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic Intensity    VII Effects: Damaging 
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=704824


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 15:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 15:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 16:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 20:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 23:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 19:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 20:24)




----------



## rokleon (8 Ago 2018 às 10:49)

*Indonésia. Sobe para 131 número de mortos do sismo*


> (...)
> O secretário-geral da ONU, António Guterres, ofereceu já ajuda ao país, situado no chamado Anel de Fogo do Pacífico, zona de grande atividade sísmica e vulcânica que regista cerca de sete mil terramotos por ano, na maioria moderados.
> 
> O sismo de magnitude 7, com o epicentro a dez mil metros de profundidade, ocorreu uma semana após um outro abalo, também na ilha turística de Lombok, que provocou 17 mortos e mais de 300 feridos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2018 às 15:45)

* Lombok lifted 10 inches by quake that killed nearly 400 *

Scientists say the powerful Indonesian earthquake that killed nearly 400 people lifted the island it struck by as much as 25 centimeters (10 inches).

In the northwest of the island near the epicenter, the rupturing faultline lifted the earth by a quarter of a meter. In other places it dropped by 5-15 centimeters (2-6 inches) 
https://www.yahoo.com/news/indonesian-island-lifted-10-inches-deadly-quake-023437212.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2018 às 19:44)




----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2018 às 20:07)

Yep, 5.3 na USGS. 5.0 na EMSC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 10:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 16:09)

*Magnitude    6.9
Region    LOMBOK REGION, INDONESIA *
Date time    2018-08-19 14:56:27.2 UTC
Location    8.45 S ; 116.69 E
Depth    10 km
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=707933


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 16:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 17:31)

*Indonesia's Lombok island jolted by multiple quakes* 


Strong earthquakes jolted the Indonesian tourist island of Lombok on Sunday, causing power blackouts, landslides and damage to buildings, as the island tries to recover from a temblor earlier this month that killed hundreds of people.

A shallow quake late Sunday evening was measured at magnitude 6.9 by the US Geological Survey and followed quakes during the day recorded at magnitudes 6.3 and 5.4. All were centered in the northeast of the island. The evening quake was followed by strong aftershocks.

An Associated Press reporter on Lombok said the latest in the flurry of quakes caused panic and power blackouts in parts of the island. There were was no immediate information about damage or casualties.

The daytime quakes caused landslides on the slopes of Mount Rinjani, an active volcano, and panic in villages.

https://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-5331562,00.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 18:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 18:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 18:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 18:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 19:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 11:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 12:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 12:11)




----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Ago 2018 às 22:44)

Era mesmo o que a Venezuela tinha falta neste momento


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2018 às 22:45)




----------



## Sanxito (21 Ago 2018 às 23:46)

A "coisa" hoje está mexida, e bem mexida. 
Agora foi por aqui. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Ago 2018 às 00:16)

Sanxito disse:


> A "coisa" hoje está mexida, e bem mexida.
> Agora foi por aqui.
> 
> 
> ...


Já estava à espera, mesmo assim ainda demorou um pouco a 'ativar'. Depois do M8 a 500 kms de profundidade é normal haver 'ajustamentos' a nível global.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2018 às 09:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2018 às 10:45)

*M 6.3 - 294km WNW of Bandon, Oregon*
2018-08-22 09:31:44 UTC43.623°N   127.982°W12.0 km depth
https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/at00pduvsw#dyfi


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2018 às 11:02)

*Magnitude Mw 7.0 
Region PERU-BRAZIL BORDER REGION *
Date time 2018-08-24 09:04:08.9 UTC
Location 11.09 S ; 70.85 W
Depth 651 km
Distances 666 km NW of La Paz, Bolivia, Plurinational State of / pop: 813,000 / local time: 05:04:08.9 2018-08-24 
227 km W of Cobija, Bolivia, Plurinational State of / pop: 26,600 / local time: 05:04:08.9 2018-08-24 
141 km W of Iberia, Peru / pop: 4,400 / local time: 04:04:08.9 2018-08-24


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2018 às 16:53)

*Death toll from Indonesian quakes climbs to 563*

More than 430,000 people had to leave their homes due to several earthquakes that rocked Lombok Island since Aug. 5


https://www.aa.com.tr/en/asia-pacific/death-toll-from-indonesian-quakes-climbs-to-563/1239034


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2018 às 21:49)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Era mesmo o que a Venezuela tinha falta neste momento


----------



## PaulusLx (25 Ago 2018 às 23:33)

Há poucos minutos - Irão, Iraque   Mag 6,2
'Apparently the epicenter was in Kermanshah and it was 6.2 magnitude'


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2018 às 08:46)

*Magnitude Mw 7.1 
Region SOUTHEAST OF LOYALTY ISLANDS *
Date time 2018-08-29 03:51:56.2 UTC
Location 21.97 S ; 170.17 E
Depth 20 km
Distances 385 km E of Nouméa, New Caledonia / pop: 93,100 / local time: 14:51:56.2 2018-08-29 
284 km S of Isangel, Vanuatu / pop: 1,500 / local time: 14:51:56.2 2018-08-29 
241 km E of Tadine, New Caledonia / pop: 7,500 / local time: 14:51:56.2 2018-08-29 
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=709813#summary

É uma zona de sismos muito frequentes e de elevada magnitude...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2018 às 11:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Magnitude Mw 7.1
> Region SOUTHEAST OF LOYALTY ISLANDS *
> Date time 2018-08-29 03:51:56.2 UTC
> Location 21.97 S ; 170.17 E
> ...


*Alerta de tsunami na Nova Caledónia, Vanuatu e Fiji após sismo*
*https://expresso.sapo.pt/internacio...aledonia-Vanuatu-e-Fiji-apos-sismo#gs.eOESWP4*


----------



## Sanxito (29 Ago 2018 às 23:43)

Boa noite. 
Mais um abanão, agora na Costa Rica.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (5 Set 2018 às 19:30)

Boa tarde. 
O Japão voltou a tremer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 19:48)

*2018-09-05 18:20:12.426min ago 42.64  N  141.83  E  49 5.3  HOKKAIDO, JAPAN REGION 

1 IV 2018-09-05 18:07:57.939min ago 42.81  N  141.81  E  10 6.7  HOKKAIDO, JAPAN REGION *


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 21:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 22:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 08:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 08:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 08:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 09:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 16:40)




----------



## Sanxito (6 Set 2018 às 16:58)

Agora mesmo nas Fiji. 






Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 17:00)

* O USGS mostra showing 8.1!!! 

M 8.1 - 115km ESE of Suva, Fiji *
2018-09-06 15:49:17 UTC 18.400°S   179.500°E 669.0 km depth
https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/at00pen5a4#executive

* BASED ON ALL AVAILABLE DATA... THERE IS NO TSUNAMI THREAT
BECAUSE THE EARTHQUAKE IS LOCATED TOO DEEP INSIDE THE EARTH.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Set 2018 às 11:12)

Bom dia. 
Mais um abanão forte, e a pouca profundidade.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 12:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 12:55)

Sanxito disse:


> Bom dia.
> Mais um abanão forte, e a pouca profundidade.
> 
> 
> ...


Já tinha havido um sismo de magnitude 6 hoje, algumas horas atrás e que fez pelo menos um morto e vários feridos. Com este novo sismo de M7.7 existe a possibilidade de tsunami.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 12:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 13:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 13:22)




----------



## Hawk (28 Set 2018 às 13:29)

Esse video do tsunami é mesmo de hoje?? Parece-me uma grande tragédia!


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 13:32)

Hawk disse:


> Esse video do tsunami é mesmo de hoje?? Parece-me uma grande tragédia!


Sim é de hoje nas Celebes. Esperava-se um tsunami bem menor de 0.9m.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 13:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 13:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 13:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 13:47)

Hawk disse:


> Esse video do tsunami é mesmo de hoje?? Parece-me uma grande tragédia!


Tradução de um tweet de um jornal de lá:

*IG: Daeng*Informações@ Daeng_Info
*Nós confirmamos que isso aconteceu em West Palu, perto do Mall Palu logo após o terremoto de 7,7 graus de magnitude naquela noite. Esperemos que nossos irmãos em Palu, Donggala e arredores estejam protegidos e recebam segurança ... *


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 14:02)

*Update 12:52 UTC: Hard to check whether this was today's tsunami but based on other data it could be indeed the case*
https://earthquake-report.com/2018/...nahassa-peninsula-sulawesi-september-28-2018/


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 14:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 14:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 14:41)

*Violent Tsunami Strikes Palu in Indonesia*
By Erik Klemetti | September 28, 2018 8:30 am
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/r...unami-strikes-palu-in-indonesia/#.W64u4XtKidt


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 14:45)




----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2018 às 14:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Violent Tsunami Strikes Palu in Indonesia*
> By Erik Klemetti | September 28, 2018 8:30 am
> http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/r...unami-strikes-palu-in-indonesia/#.W64u4XtKidt



Impressionante. Faz lembrar o de 2004 em Sumatra. Entretanto, vejo a RTP1 neste preciso momento a afirmar que não ocorreu nada de significativo e que as ondas apenas chegaram aos 2m de altura. .


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 14:49)




----------



## Hawk (28 Set 2018 às 15:00)

Palu parece densamente povoada no google maps, mas não sei se as imagens que vemos é mesmo naquela área.




take screen shot


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2018 às 15:02)

criz0r disse:


> Entretanto, vejo a RTP1 neste preciso momento a afirmar que não ocorreu nada de significativo e que as ondas apenas chegaram aos 2m de altura. .



É informação oficial  https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...wesi-after-quake-officials-idUSKCN1M80SD?il=0


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2018 às 15:08)

Cá fica o aviso da altura.


----------



## Hawk (28 Set 2018 às 15:09)

Uma pequena cidade de 350 mil pessoas...pequena nos padrões indonésios. Custa a acreditar que não relatos de vítimas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 15:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 15:20)




----------



## Orion (28 Set 2018 às 15:30)

Aparentemente as ondas chegaram a Palu pouco depois do aviso ter sido retirado.

5 mortos, faltando saber se podem ser atribuídos ao evento.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Set 2018 às 15:41)

Não acredito que as informações oficiais actuais estejam correctas, neste momento já será noite em Palu, e a manhã ira trazer com certeza outra realidade! Mas espero estar enganado!


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2018 às 15:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Foi esta ponte que colapsou parcialmente:


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2018 às 15:52)

1.5 metros, o tsunami de acordo com as 'autoridades'.

No primeiro canal está a falar uma técnica do BMKG (instituto de geofísica local; fonte da primeira frase que apareceu no rodapé).


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 16:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 17:05)

*Neste tweet a Reuters diz que o Tsunami foi de 10 metros!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2018 às 08:17)

*Portanto centenas de desaparecidos mas já há 48 mortos confirmados!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2018 às 08:40)

*At least 384 people killed after quake & massive tsunami ravage Indonesian island 
https://www.rt.com/news/439903-indonesia-quake-tsunami-aftermath*


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2018 às 09:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2018 às 09:54)

*Important update* : Death toll caused by the earthquake and ensuing tsunami in Indonesia has jumped to 384, authorities said

*Update* : Pictures of the devastating local landslide underwater tsunami which happened at relatively far from the epicenter. Earthquake specialists did know the risk for underwater landslides as it happened before. The destruction reminds us of the Banda Aceh tsunami in 2004.












*Update 07:39 UTC*: Strange situation yesterday as the epicenter was below land and could eventually generate limited water swells and/or a minor tsunami up to 1 meter but not de destruction we have seen on the video's. Below a translated tweet mentioning  an underwater landslide as the main reason.
Analysis of tsunami experts while dsri ITB based on modeling studies and before *that a tsunami in the hammer caused by underwater avalanches* during the 7.7 SR rocked the Donggala. Gulf coastal Donggala and Palu is indeed prone to tsunamis. Still do the study again.
https://earthquake-report.com/2018/...nahassa-peninsula-sulawesi-september-28-2018/


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2018 às 10:40)

*BREAKINGUpdate 09:21 UTC*: The death toll may rise a lot higher as the fate of tens or even hundreds of people present at the Palu Beach Festival is still unknown. Only 4 corpses were found. As the tsunami, who was triggered almost on the coast itself, might have struck after only a couple of minutes many people may have been pulled into the sea (((((
https://earthquake-report.com/2018/...nahassa-peninsula-sulawesi-september-28-2018/


----------



## Hawk (29 Set 2018 às 10:50)

As primeiras imagens já faziam adivinhar isto. Mesmo que seja "só" 3 metros já é uma brutalidade em determinadas zonas. Penso que os números vão aumentar muito mais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2018 às 11:20)

Hawk disse:


> As primeiras imagens já faziam adivinhar isto. Mesmo que seja "só" 3 metros já é uma brutalidade em determinadas zonas. Penso que os números vão aumentar muito mais.


Vão de certeza. Em terra estão 21 pessoas desaparecidas e pelo tsunami estão centenas de corpos no mar... apenas foram recuperados 4 corpos... muito mau!


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2018 às 11:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Neste tweet a Reuters diz que o Tsunami foi de 10 metros!*



Se não encontras o original é porque se calhar isso não é verdade.


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2018 às 11:40)

Finalmente encontrei a localização deste vídeo:


Palu Grand Mall. Realisticamente não é preciso muito para demolir estas barracas:


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2018 às 11:44)




----------



## Orion (29 Set 2018 às 11:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2018 às 14:28)

*A Reuters já fala em pelo menos 500 mortos.*
WaPo has this: 
"Yenni Suryani, country manager for Catholic Relief Services in Indonesia, said Saturday that rescuers have not been able to reach the affected area and that communications were still down close to the epicenter in the Donggala region. Palu’s airport was closed Saturday, its runway badly cracked from the quake."


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2018 às 14:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2018 às 14:44)

*Update 13:38 UTC*: *A lot of people are still unaccounted for as it is feared that they have been washed out in the sea. We at ER fear that the final toll may even reach approx. 1000 as in similar earlier earthquakes the early toll had to be multiplied by 2.5 to 4. Lets hope that we are wrong.*


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2018 às 21:57)

> Indonesia’s geophysics agency lifted a tsunami warning 34 minutes after it was first issued following a major earthquake that sent huge waves crashing into the northeastern coast of Sulawesi island, killing hundreds and leaving thousands more homeless.





> The geophysics agency (BMKG) faced criticism on Saturday on social media, with many questioning if the tsunami warning was lifted too soon.
> 
> The agency said it followed standard operating procedure and made the call to “end” the warning based on data available from the closest tidal sensor, around 200 km (125 miles) from Palu.
> 
> ...





> “Based on the videos circulating on social media, we estimate the tsunami happened before the warning officially ended,” Triyono said.





> Baptiste Gombert, a geophysics researcher at University of Oxford, said it was “surprising” the quake had generated a tsunami.
> 
> Friday’s quake was recorded as a “strike-slip” event where neighboring tectonic plates move horizontally against each other, rather than vertically, which is what usually generates a tsunami.
> 
> “There is some speculation that there was a landslide under the sea which displaced a lot of water and caused the tsunami,” he said, adding the narrow bay may have concentrated the force of the waves as they moved toward the shore.





> The communications ministry said repeated warnings were sent out to residents via text message, but Nugroho said the quake had brought down the area’s power and communications lines and there were no sirens along the coast.
> 
> Indonesians took to social media to question the BMKG’s move to lift the tsunami warning and a failure to release information in a timely manner.



 https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...sors-missed-huge-waves-official-idUSKCN1M90GH


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2018 às 08:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2018 às 12:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2018 às 12:10)

*Liquefação do solo observada neste video...*


*50 mortos só neste edifício...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2018 às 19:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2018 às 19:26)

*Mais um exemplo da* *liquefação do solo... terrível!  *


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Set 2018 às 20:20)

Isto é horripilante.


----------



## rokleon (1 Out 2018 às 08:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2018 às 10:49)

*UPDATE*

*At least 1,203 dead* after a 7.7 Magnitude #Earthquake Rocked Indonesia
The Indonesian government has given permission for people affected to loot food and drinks in #Palu. The government will reimburse shops.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Out 2018 às 11:00)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não acredito que as informações oficiais actuais estejam correctas, neste momento já será noite em Palu, e a manhã ira trazer com certeza outra realidade! Mas espero estar enganado!



Conhecendo eu a realidade Indonésia, as primeiras imagens faziam.me temer isto, e o que está para vir!   Infelizmente estava certo! Sad, sad, sad 

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mu...s-de-sismos-e-tsunami-na-indonesia-sobe-para-844?utm_source=notification&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=1090761


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2018 às 16:37)




----------



## Orion (1 Out 2018 às 20:49)

> Tsunami warnings to the local population of quake-hit Sulawesi island failed on the “last mile”, causing many to be surprised by waves as high as six metres (20 feet), according to a German research centre that developed a warning system used by Indonesia.



 https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-i...-german-geosciences-centre-idUKKCN1MB2XE?il=0



> All but 23 of the confirmed deaths were in Palu, a city of about 380,000 people at the head of a long, narrow bay on the west coast of Sulawesi island.



 https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-i...ia-as-bodies-lie-unclaimed-idUKKCN1MB2GQ?il=0


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2018 às 12:28)

*1234 mortos e 60.000 deslocados números de hoje...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2018 às 12:32)




----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Out 2018 às 13:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



@luismeteo3 isso foi do Tsunami ou do sismo??? É que na RTP 1 mostraram essa imagem e atribuíram aos efeitos do tsunami. Parece-me mais liquidificação de solos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2018 às 13:44)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @luismeteo3 isso foi do Tsunami ou do sismo??? É que na RTP 1 mostraram essa imagem e atribuíram aos efeitos do tsunami. Parece-me mais liquidificação de solos...


Pois eu também ouvi a reportagem da RTP mas o que eles disseram foi um erro. Esta imagem é o resultado da liquidificação do solo, aliás esta área já é longe da costa.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Out 2018 às 13:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois eu também ouvi a reportagem da RTP mas o que eles disseram foi um erro. Esta imagem é o resultado da liquidificação do solo, aliás esta área já é longe da costa.



Eles não seguem o MeteoPT para darem as notícias correctas 
Algum dia temos os "jornaleiros" a usarem o MeteoPT como fonte


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2018 às 13:48)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Eles não seguem o MeteoPT para darem as notícias correctas
> Algum dia temos os "jornaleiros" a usarem o MeteoPT como fonte


Era o que eles faziam de melhor! Nessa reportagem fartaram-se de dizer disparates...


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2018 às 14:11)

A liquidificação dos solos acontece, quando um solo predominantemente argiloso e pouco estruturado, recebe fortes ondas sísmicas e adquire características de líquido por perda de estrutura. Este fenómeno é relativamente comum e é frequentemente observado em cortes geológicos de rochas argilosas. Lembro-me de as observar nas minhas aulas de Campo 1 e 2 na Costa da Caparica e nas margas vermelhas da Dagorda.
A liquidificação dos solos também foi observada no grande sismo de Christchurch, Nova Zelândia em 2011 e no do Japão.


----------



## JTavares (2 Out 2018 às 15:35)

O primeiro vídeo não é liquefacao. Fuga de águas talvez. Aliás todos os vídeos desse fenômeno q vi não têm tanta agua como este.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2018 às 16:45)

*Update 15:30 UTC*:







*Update 14:37 UTC*: *The number of people known to have died in Indonesia in Friday's earthquake and tsunami has risen to 1347, disaster response officials say.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2018 às 16:48)

JTavares disse:


> O primeiro vídeo não é liquefacao. Fuga de águas talvez. Aliás todos os vídeos desse fenômeno q vi não têm tanta agua como este.


Uma das consequências da liquefação dos solos é alterar os aquíferos, aliás a sua existência potencia a liquefação. E sim, esses vídeos são comprovadamente de liquefação.


----------



## fablept (2 Out 2018 às 19:34)

Não sabia que a liquefação pudesse ter efeitos tão devastadores, sempre pensei que fosse o tsunami que tivesse subido o rio e tivesse descido até a essas zonas devastadas.. a zona de Palu foi mesmo de extremos, foi o tsunami e a liquefação


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2018 às 20:07)

fablept disse:


> Não sabia que a liquefação pudesse ter efeitos tão devastadores, sempre pensei que fosse o tsunami que tivesse subido o rio e tivesse descido até a essas zonas devastadas.. a zona de Palu foi mesmo de extremos, foi o tsunami e a liquefação


Pois tudo isso foi devastador! Não viste os vídeos que postei em relação à liquefação em Palu? Simplesmente assustador!


----------



## JCARL (2 Out 2018 às 20:09)

Para os interessados sobre a liquefacção dos solos este artigo pode esclarecer:

http://www.civil.ist.utl.pt/~jaime/ESG9.pdf


----------



## rozzo (2 Out 2018 às 20:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Uma das consequências da liquefação dos solos é alterar os aquíferos, aliás a sua existência potencia a liquefação. E sim, esses vídeos são comprovadamente de liquefação.


Também tenho dúvidas, aquele vídeo na rua parece-me que possam ser canos ou esgotos também a rebentar? 

Apesar de não entender muito do assunto, na verdade penso que aqui até haja alguma confusão de conceitos. 
O conceito de liquefação do solo é o mesmo sofrer uma alteração que o faz comportar como um fluido no estado líquido, portanto como que "mole" ou sem rigidez típica de um sólido. 
Sim é mais provável acontecer num solo saturado e arenoso, portanto será comum ao acontecer a água contida nos poros subir à superfície, como em alguns dos vídeos. 
Mas noutros, nomeadamente urbanos, pode-se estar a confundir roturas de canalizações com esse fenómeno.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2018 às 20:34)

rozzo disse:


> Também tenho dúvidas, aquele vídeo na rua parece-me que possam ser canos ou esgotos também a rebentar?
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


Esses vídeos em meio citadino podem envolver quebra de canos, etc mas se vires bem a rua parece flutuar na água e anda como se fosse um barco. Existem mais vídeos desse sismo ainda mais impressionantes. Normalmente estes fenómenos de liquidificação alteram sempre os aquíferos, por isso se vê água a jorrar como se fossem fontes e acumulações enormes de lama.

Edit: Já agora acrescento que, num corte geológico onde se observe um fenómeno desses, o que se vê é precisamente o estrato de natureza arenosa, argilosa ou margosa, interrompido caóticamente por um fluxo ascendente do mesmo material geológico, que corta os estratos superiores como se de uma fonte se tratasse. Vou tentar encontrar uma foto que exemplifique o que acabo de descrever.


----------



## JCARL (2 Out 2018 às 20:42)

Uma cidade problemática com estes problemas é a Cidade do México, seja pelo tipo de solo aonde está implantada como por estar numa zona sísmica muito activa.

Este artigo;
https://sigarra.up.pt/flup/pt//pub_geral.show_file?pi_gdoc_id=417266

que é uma tese de mestrado, explica principalmente a partir da página 27 a situação.
Em Lisboa lembro-me que durante a construção do troço do metro entre Sete Rios e Colégio Militar, o solo ruiu na zona do Jardim Zoológico,
Na altura a explicação numa aula de Mecânica de Solos e Fundações foi o tipo de argilas existentes no subsolo, que tinham umas características muito especiais,
Em repouso uma grande resistência à compressão, mas quando por acção de vibração perdiam essa característica, E foi esse o caso devido à vibração das máquinas (tuneladora)
Nessa altura falou-se como exemplo o da Cidade do México e o perigo de se construir em zonas que os solos pela sua natureza são instáveis em termo de resistência.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2018 às 20:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Esses vídeos em meio citadino podem envolver quebra de canos, etc mas se vires bem a rua parece flutuar na água e anda como se fosse um barco. Existem mais vídeos desse sismo ainda mais impressionantes. Normalmente estes fenómenos de liquidificação alteram sempre os aquíferos, por isso se vê água a jorrar como se fossem fontes e acumulações enormes de lama.
> 
> Edit: Já agora acrescento que, num corte geológico onde se observe um fenómeno desses, o que se vê é precisamente o estrato de natureza arenosa, argilosa ou margosa, interrompido caóticamente por um fluxo ascendente do mesmo material geológico, que corta os estratos superiores como se de uma fonte se tratasse. Vou tentar encontrar uma foto que exemplifique o que acabo de descrever.









Vários exemplos neste trabalho: http://www.associacaodpga.org/vi_encontro_loul_files/Paleosismitos no Algarve.pdf


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2018 às 13:27)

*1.407 mortos...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2018 às 15:02)




----------



## Orion (4 Out 2018 às 15:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2018 às 20:01)

*O processo de liquefação do solo na cidade de Palu é o resultado da gravação de imagens de satélite da resolução de pixels do WorldView de 0,5 metro. Casas e edifícios foram arrastados pela lama que apareceu como resultado do terremoto e os afogou. A equipe da SAR continuou a trabalhar para evacuar essa área. Vítimas continuam a ser encontradas.*


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2018 às 12:35)

*5,000 believed missing in two hard-hit Indonesian quake zones*


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2018 às 14:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2018 às 17:02)

* At least 12 dead and more than 100 hurt in Haiti earthquake, with toll likely to rise*


 By sunrise on Sunday, the preliminary figures had climbed to 12 dead, scores of injured individuals along with dozens of homes and private buildings damaged or destroyed in the northern region of Haiti. There was no major damage, however, to government structures other than a cultural center in Gros Morne that collapsed, Civil Protection said in its early morning update on the situation.

“Search and rescue, and assessment still ongoing,” said Chandler, who had teams activated throughout the northwest and in Gros Morne. In some areas, efforts were being stymied by rain, which had flooded streets.

Tremors were felt throughout the country, triggering panic. At least two aftershocks were also registered, according to Civil Protection.

Last month after tremors were felt in Fort-Liberté, Cap-Haïtien and Grande Rivière du Nord, the director of the Bureau of Mines and Energy, Claude Prépetit, said in a press conference that northern Haiti, the west and Nippes regions, were most at risk for a major quake and warned Haitian authorities. A geological engineer whose office monitors seismic activity, Prépetit said Haiti’s seismic detection system had recorded about 26 earthquakes between 2.9 and 4.6 on the Richter scale during the first eight months of this year. 

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/world/americas/haiti/article219628030.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2018 às 20:02)

Sunday October 7 : *Indonesia disaster agency says death toll from quake and tsunami climbs to 1,763, with more than 5,000 feared missing*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 00:39)

*Major 7.0-magnitude quake hits Papua New Guinea: USGS*




The quake’s epicentre was 125km east of the town of Kimbe.SCREENSHOT: USGS


SYDNEY (REUTERS) - A magnitude 7.0 earthquake struck remote New Britain island in Papua New Guinea on Thursday (Oct 11), the United States Geological Survey said, though there were no immediate reports of damage.

The quake hit about 200km south-west of the town of Rabaul at a depth of almost 40km, just before 7am local time (5am Singapore time).

"We felt the earthquake a bit, but it was not too strong,"Constable Roy Michael told Reuters by phone from Rabaul police station.


He said there was no damage in the town, but officers had not yet been able to contact villages closer to the epicentre.

The Pacific Tsunami Warning Centre said waves less than 0.3m high could be expected on coastlines in Papua New Guinea and neighbouring Solomon Islands. Australia's Tsunami Warning Centre said its coastlines were not at risk.

The quake was initially recorded with a magnitude of 7.3 but was downgraded.



At least two aftershocks with a magnitude greater than 5 shortly followed.

In March, a 6.6 magnitude quake struck nearby and no casualties or damage were reported.

Papua New Guinea, one of the world's poorest countries, sits on the geologically active Pacific Ring of Fire and is still recovering from a 7.5 quake that hit some 900 km to the west in February, killing at least 100 people.
https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se-asia/major-70-magnitude-quake-hits-papua-new-guinea-usgs


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2018 às 19:06)

*2018-10-18 17:57:44.7*_06min ago_ 37.85  N  3.28  W  5 *4.1  SPAIN 
2018-10-18 03:59:59.0* 35.85  N  9.93  W  19 2.2  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2018 às 14:06)

*M 6.5* - 223km SW of Port Hardy, Canada  06:22:48 (UTC)(most recent)
*M 6.8* - 197km SW of Port Hardy, Canada 06:16:28 (UTC)
*M 6.6* 218km SW of Port Hardy, Canada 05:39:40 (UTC)

https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2018 às 10:40)




----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2018 às 01:26)

*Sismo de 6,8 atinge a Grécia*
*Um sismo de magnitude 6,8 atingiu na noite de quinta-feira a Grécia, próximo da ilha de Zakynthos, no mar Jónico, anunciou o Serviço Geológico dos EUA. Não há registo de vítimas.*

O epicentro do sismo foi a 35,9 quilómetros a sudoeste de Lithakia, na parte sul da ilha turística de Zakynthos, a uma profundidade de 16,6 quilómetros.

O sismo ocorreu às 22.54 horas locais (mais uma hora em Portugal continental) e existem mais de uma centena de relatos a confirmarem que foi sentido, refere o Serviço Geológico.

A Grécia está localizada numa das regiões mais propensas a sismos do mundo, com milhares registados todos os anos, mas poucos causaram feridos ou danos significativos.

A ilha de Zakynthos já teve sérios sismos no passado e, devido a este facto, tem um código de segurança para construções muito rigoroso.
Fonte: JN
_______


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2018 às 11:51)

joralentejano disse:


> *Sismo de 6,8 atinge a Grécia*
> *Um sismo de magnitude 6,8 atingiu na noite de quinta-feira a Grécia, próximo da ilha de Zakynthos, no mar Jónico, anunciou o Serviço Geológico dos EUA. Não há registo de vítimas.*
> 
> O epicentro do sismo foi a 35,9 quilómetros a sudoeste de Lithakia, na parte sul da ilha turística de Zakynthos, a uma profundidade de 16,6 quilómetros.
> ...


A coisa está a tremer bem pela Grécia...  http://www.geophysics.geol.uoa.gr/stations/realtime/PTL.htm


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2018 às 12:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2018 às 21:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2018 às 16:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2018 às 19:58)




----------



## fablept (29 Nov 2018 às 18:19)

No dia 11 de Novembro, maioria das estações sísmicas mundiais (capazes de registar baixas frequências), registaram um longo estranho registo sísmico, não associado a um sismo "normal".






A melhor localização encontrada foi para uma ilha localizada a Este de África, junto a uma ilha francesa, onde tem ocorrido alguma actividade sísmica no último ano.




Este registo é considerado estranho, pela sua frequência (muito baixa), características, e ter sido registado por todo o mundo (geralmente só acontece em sismos magnitude >6.

A sua origem ainda não foi encontrada..vulcânica, tectónica, feita pelo homem?

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...ake-waves-rippled-around-world-earth-geology/
https://www.livescience.com/64190-weird-seismic-hum.html


----------



## Sanxito (30 Nov 2018 às 17:39)

Boa tarde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2018 às 17:52)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Magnitude 7.1
Region SOUTHERN ALASKA
Date time 2018-11-30 17:29:27.8 UTC
Location 61.45 N ; 150.04 W
Depth 45 km
Macroseismic
Intensity IV Effects: Largely Observed*
*https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=728965




*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2018 às 17:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2018 às 17:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2018 às 18:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2018 às 18:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2018 às 18:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2018 às 18:39)

Update 18:13 UTC: 
Several reports of damage have been made around Anchorage and the surrounding area, including possible damage to highways and roads.
Department of Transportation officials told Channel 2 a possible landslide occurred on the Seward Highway by McHugh Creek.

Update 18:10 UTC:  People are reporting continuous aftershocks

Update 18:08 UTC:  The tsunami warning is still active.

Update 18:06 UTC:  Areas and population who may have been exposed to liquefaction and landslides
https://earthquake-report.com/2018/11/30/very-strong-earthquake-anchorage-alaska-november-30-2018/


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2018 às 18:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2018 às 15:23)




----------



## criz0r (6 Dez 2018 às 16:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Regiões próximas a zonas de Subducção é sempre mais que prevísivel. E podia ter sido pior, se tivesse sido mais superfícial.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2018 às 19:13)

*Magnitude    5.6
Region    WESTERN AUSTRALIA *
Date time    2018-12-16 14:26:18.8 UTC
Location    23.43 S ; 112.58 E
Depth    2 km
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=732905


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2018 às 17:12)




----------



## Sanxito (20 Dez 2018 às 17:16)

Boa tarde. 






Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2018 às 17:19)

38
WEHW42 PHEB 201711
TIBHWX
HIZ001>003-005>009-012>014-016>021-023>026-201911-

TSUNAMI INFORMATION STATEMENT NUMBER 1
NWS PACIFIC TSUNAMI WARNING CENTER EWA BEACH HI
711 AM HST THU DEC 20 2018

TO - EMERGENCY MANAGEMENT IN THE STATE OF HAWAII

SUBJECT - TSUNAMI INFORMATION STATEMENT

THIS STATEMENT IS FOR INFORMATION ONLY. NO ACTION REQUIRED.

AN EARTHQUAKE HAS OCCURRED WITH THESE PRELIMINARY PARAMETERS

ORIGIN TIME - 0702 AM HST 20 DEC 2018
COORDINATES - 54.8 NORTH 164.8 EAST
LOCATION - KOMANDORSKIYE OSTROVA RUSSIA REGION
MAGNITUDE - 7.3 MOMENT

EVALUATION

BASED ON ALL AVAILABLE DATA A DESTRUCTIVE PACIFIC-WIDE TSUNAMI IS
NOT EXPECTED AND THERE IS NO TSUNAMI THREAT TO HAWAII. REPEAT. A
DESTRUCTIVE PACIFIC-WIDE TSUNAMI IS NOT EXPECTED AND THERE IS NO
TSUNAMI THREAT TO HAWAII.

THIS WILL BE THE ONLY STATEMENT ISSUED FOR THIS EVENT UNLESS
ADDITIONAL DATA ARE RECEIVED.

$$


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2018 às 17:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2018 às 17:34)




----------

